# Chapman 2022 Transfer Decisions are Coming Out



## trixie

Just accepted yesterday into creative production as a transfer.  Still waiting on LMU


----------



## trixie

Oh I should add, I was not interviewed for Chapman.  I was very concerned because I hadn't been, but they did not request an interview.


----------



## fre82

trixie said:


> Just accepted yesterday into creative production as a transfer.  Still waiting on LMU


Hey! I was just accepted as well as a film production transfer. I’d love to connect.


----------



## CaroliSophi

Congrats!! Could I ask when you applied? I'm still waiting to hear back for transfer and am getting a bit anxious. Got accepted into CSULB, but waiting on Chapman to make my decision.


trixie said:


> Just accepted yesterday into creative production as a transfer.  Still waiting on LMU


----------



## fre82

CaroliSophi said:


> Congrats!! Could I ask when you applied? I'm still waiting to hear back for transfer and am getting a bit anxious. Got accepted into CSULB, but waiting on Chapman to make my decision.


I got my acceptance on April 7th! They got back to me pretty quickly after my interview (less than 2 weeks). Were you interviewed?


----------



## CaroliSophi

fre82 said:


> I got my acceptance on April 7th! They got back to me pretty quickly after my interview (less than 2 weeks). Were you interviewed?


Hey! Congrats on your acceptance! Creative Producing transfers don't go through the interview process (at least that's what the transfer counselor at Chapman told me!) I submitted my app mid Feb though, so I hope I hear back soon!


----------



## fre82

CaroliSophi said:


> Hey! Congrats on your acceptance! Creative Producing transfers don't go through the interview process (at least that's what the transfer counselor at Chapman told me!) I submitted my app mid Feb though, so I hope I hear back soon!


Ah ok! I’m a film production transfer. I know from previous years all dodge applicants should hear by the end of the month. So either sometime this week or next week. Good luck! Let me know the results.


----------



## CaroliSophi

fre82 said:


> Ah ok! I’m a film production transfer. I know from previous years all dodge applicants should hear by the end of the month. So either sometime this week or next week. Good luck! Let me know the results.


Thank you!! I'll be sure to update on here once I know! If I am accepted we should definitely get in touch once the semester starts! I would love transfer buddies


----------



## fre82

CaroliSophi said:


> Thank you!! I'll be sure to update on here once I know! If I am accepted we should definitely get in touch once the semester starts! I would love transfer buddies


Yes for sure! I’d love to connect! 😊


----------



## CaliDreamin22

CaroliSophi said:


> Congrats!! Could I ask when you applied? I'm still waiting to hear back for transfer and am getting a bit anxious. Got accepted into CSULB, but waiting on Chapman to make my decision.


When were you notified of acceptance to CSULB?  I still haven’t heard back from them.


----------



## CaroliSophi

CaliDreamin22 said:


> When were you notified of acceptance to CSULB?  I still haven’t heard back from them.


Hey!
I got a provisional offer on March 22nd because they were missing some info, but they just sent me the official admission offer yesterday!


----------



## CaliDreamin22

Congrats on your admission!  So far I’ve been accepted to UC Santa Cruz and Riverside- trying to learn more about their programs.


----------

